# Are Exo Tera Terrariums good for Tarantulas?



## The Reptile Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

Just wondering as i own some big ones like the Salmon Pink and one day going to need to rehome him in a new tank any suggestions on any other tanks would be good too but i just want to know what everyone thinks about them.


----------



## PaulDaviesUK (Jul 10, 2013)

Goldilocks tanks. I like them but they're no good for my burrowing species and I think they're taller than the ideal for my terrestrial. Just right I think for my arboreal though. Think I'm going to end up having some custom made glass ones.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I like the nano tall's for my Avic's and the 30x30x45's for the bigger adult pokies etc but I only have a few for more decorated layouts. 

I've not bothered with them for terrestrials, I find faunariums/faunarium-flat's do fine for those.


----------



## PaulDaviesUK (Jul 10, 2013)

I use the faunariums too but as cheap and practical as they are I just don't like the look of plastic tanks. I can't really give you a valid reason as to why, I just know I won't be be truly happy until I have suitable glass alternatives.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

i use this


----------



## PaulDaviesUK (Jul 10, 2013)

I quite like some of the acrylic designs I've seen, they're clearer than plastic too aren't they?


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

yes keep them clean then just like glass


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

here is they come from hos


----------



## PaulDaviesUK (Jul 10, 2013)

I've checked that site out before, nice tanks, someone shared a link to this site on Facebook today and some of their stuff looks good too, and quite cheap, although I'm not sure what they charge for delivery.


----------



## The Reptile Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

I appreciate all the replies but doesn't really answer my question lol i want to kind of know would an exo terra be good for my 22cm salmon pink? She's HUGE


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

there's a new size of Exo out which is 24" long but only 12" high, that would be OK. A 12" cube exo would be a bit small for an adult salmon pink. 

Exo Terra : Natural Terrarium Medium / Advanced Reptile Habitat

you don't want too much height. They are heavy bodied spiders and a fall from a height won't do them any good.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

oh yeah lol this one  my lp will have a fish tank i have in the shed but for now his deli is fine lol


----------



## PaulDaviesUK (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry mate, I have an LP too, only about 4" at the minute and I've been looking for a suitable tank for when it doubles in size. I'm not convinced that exoterra would be the way forward because the huge abdomens I've seen on them look fit to burst and the hight in those tanks might be a risk. Mine also likes to dig sometimes so I would like to give it a deeper substrate than the exoterra allows with it's front opening doors. The faunariums are a practical choice as I said earlier but I do think, personally, that for my LP I will be using a custom made glass (or possibly acrylic) tank that gives 5/6" of substrate with a sliding top only lid.


----------



## The Reptile Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you guys thats just what i was looking for lol yeah i don't need height shes massive, shes just laid her egg sac too so i won't be moving her yet


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

I would say probably not for an adult like yours. I've got a similar but slightly smaller sized spider (17cm Pamphobeteus sp.) in a 12x12x18 Exo on it's side but will probably move her to a converted fishtank once she puts on a 1/3 more in size or shows signs of stress (trying to escape/biting mesh etc.)


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

They should make a small terrestrial set up would be quite a good seller I would imagine 18X12X12


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Exo terra come in many sizes now but I use custom aquaria for my tarantulas


----------

